# It was only a matter of time



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Talk about dumming down the hobby- no thinking needed whatsoever.

Soilkit and Lowes

Scientific lab-based soil test kit for PH, nitrogen, phosphorus, potassium, organic matter, and micro-nutrients

Includes sample bag, postage paid lab mailer, pre-paid lab fees, instructions, and customer care card

Web-based registration, address GPS auto-fill, and satellite square foot calculator for fast, accurate, and easy soil collection and submission

Desktop and mobile-friendly kit registration and digital report access

Digital lab test results and easy-to-follow amendment recommendations transmitted via email within 48 hours of receipt at our lab

Recommendations calculated based on test results, crop (type of lawn, garden, or wildlife plot) and size of area sampled

*Soil amendments recommended by product name, bag size, and bag quantity based on products carried by your local Lowe's store or online*

You will be protecting our waterways from fertilizer over-application because the report only recommends amendments the soil needs
https://www.lowes.com/pd/SoilKit-Soil-Test-Kit-Without-Trowel/5001749833

and *NO, I'm neither recommending nor am I vouching for this*.


----------



## spraying_and_praying (Feb 24, 2021)

In looking at this, it's a rebranded SoilKit test: https://soilkit.com

And if you dig into their website, they say their lab uses the M3 test, and their partner Auburn University uses M1 (so they use M3 I'm gathering?!?) https://soilkit.com/learn/

Yard Mastery is doing the same with MySoil, but the difference here is that Lowe's partnered with a test company that runs the more widely accepted M3 testing method (vs MySoil, which is proprietary and not proven with studies).

For the average DIY lawn care person, this seems to be a decent option really. It's pricey, but if you have a local Lowe's that carries the products that the test recommends right at the store, it does make sense to consider this route. You could do a whole lot worse.


----------

